# Checking diagonal, Version IV



## Niki (15 Dec 2006)

Good day

Well, I knew that version III will not be the final but I hope that this one is.

Losos, is it ok now...

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Checking%20Diagonals/Bars01.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Checking%20Diagonals/Bars02.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Checking%20Diagonals/Bars03.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Checking%20Diagonals/Bars04.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Checking%20Diagonals/Bars05.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Checking%20Diagonals/Bars06.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Losos (15 Dec 2006)

Hi Niki,

Only joking :wink: most of the time I have only the 'normal' amount of squeeze out  but I sometimes will need the bigger ends so thanks for posting the MkIV version


----------



## Niki (15 Dec 2006)

Thanks Losos

I know that you were joking, it's just that after you said it, I thought that actually it's easier to slot a big dowel and push it to the stick.

The Packing tape is for me, I'm using Polyurethane glue and it grows...

niki


----------



## Newbie_Neil (16 Dec 2006)

Hi Niki

Thank you for another excellent idea.

Cheers
Neil


----------

